
Habits Always Form - kawera
https://m.signalvnoise.com/habits-always-form/
======
atulatul
Watch your thoughts, they become words; watch your words, they become actions;
watch your actions, they become habits; watch your habits, they become
character; watch your character, for it becomes your destiny.

As one version of the quote goes.

~~~
HNLurker2
Buddha said that. I think it represents intention (kamma) well

